# What happens to our Software Licences when we die?



## jononotbono (Oct 20, 2017)

I’ve been wondering recently what happens to our Sample Library and other Music Software licences when someone dies.

I know, I know this sounds horrendously morbid but I am curious. At the end of day (when it inevitably happens haha) when someone dies they can give their possessions to whomever via a Will and the thought of the outrageous amount of money spent of Music Software just vanishing into thin air feels rather depressing. Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this?

“Cheer up Jono!” Haha


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 20, 2017)

I believe most licenses specify that they are licensed to (and not owned by) a single user, and most are non-transferable. So in other words, when you die, your license agreement comes to an end. You didn’t own anything to begin with. So you have nothing to bequeath to another.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 20, 2017)

Actually, you would think that, but in fact, they all become the property of Mike Greene, his heirs and assigns. Throughout the Universe.

[edit: in perpetuity]


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 20, 2017)

Well if that’s the case I would like this amended immediately Mike. I know and accept life isn’t fair but unfairness even in death? This world is cold. Oh, And I want my future Grandchildren to get a courtesy discount at Realitone. Musicians helping Musicians and all that.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 24, 2017)

Astronaut FX said:


> I believe most licenses specify that they are licensed to (and not owned by) a single user, and most are non-transferable. So in other words, when you die, your license agreement comes to an end. You didn’t own anything to begin with. So you have nothing to bequeath to another.



LMFAO!


----------



## Daryl (Oct 25, 2017)

There are two questions:

Software licences
Audio recording licences
In 1. according to EU law (don't know abut elsewhere) they become the property of your Estate and can be sold. In 2. they cease to exist. So you can "pass on" your software, but not your sample libraries, unless the EULA specifically says that you can.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 25, 2017)

I can pass on my computer to whoever. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 25, 2017)

Probably can't pass them on (legally) I know you can't pass on your iTunes library.

Im sure if you were on your deathbed and wrote a nice letter at least some of the developers would transfer the licenses for you...


----------



## StillLife (Oct 25, 2017)

Since licences our mostly attached to your email adress, and email adresses tend to outlive us all: just make sure that in your will you make clear who gets your email passwords. Meanwhile, enjoy life!


----------



## Voider (Oct 25, 2017)

Astronaut FX said:


> So in other words, when you die, your license agreement comes to an end.



So it's true what they say, we all die alone. :'(


----------



## Voider (Oct 25, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Actually, you would think that, but in fact, they all become the property of Mike Greene, his heirs and assigns. Throughout the Universe.
> 
> [note: I have received free products from Mike Greene]



*fixed


----------



## Daryl (Oct 25, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> I can pass on my computer to whoever. There is nothing wrong with that.


The issue is that whoever you pass it on to can't use your sample libraries for their own works, without permission from the developer. The software is covered, in the EU, at least.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 25, 2017)

An exception should be made for the concert harp libraries. I plan on taking Soundiron's Elysium with me:


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 25, 2017)

It would seem like the same companies who would allow a license transfer would allow it at least in this case, right? And likewise, those who don't allow, would probably not allow it here as well.
But again, here's my beef with this whole thing. It's still a single license. Let's say you pay $5,000 worth of licenses and you have a premature death only a few months later. Can these companies really justify withholding this from a family member who would simply take over a single license? Especially since you can't really argue that you got your money's worth out of it? It goes back to the same issue with not allowing license transfers in general. It's always going to be a single license holder, so nothing changes. It would seem in the case of death at least these people would be understanding, but that doesn't appear to be the case?
My wife is very musical, yet she doesn't use any of my equipment or VSTs right now. But if I died, I would want her to able to in my stead.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 25, 2017)

Quasar said:


> An exception should be made for the concert harp libraries. I plan on taking Soundiron's Elysium with me:



lol Good one!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 25, 2017)

Out of curiosity I sent a question to Spitfire Audio on whether or not my wife could use my licenses if I died prematurely. Simple, concise response from Joaquim "Your wife can use them, sure!"


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 25, 2017)

Quasar said:


> An exception should be made for the concert harp libraries. I plan on taking Soundiron's Elysium with me:



This is assuming that you have been good and go to heaven. Then, you can just lean over and pluck your license(s) from the (i)Cloud. However, if you have been bad, your have an endless life downstairs in the basement bar, playing 12 bar Blues without a coda. Of course, the upside would be licenses won’t be a problem, but cold beers will.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 25, 2017)

Sibelius19 said:


> Out of curiosity I sent a question to Spitfire Audio on whether or not my wife could use my licenses if I died prematurely. Simple, concise response from Joaquim "Your wife can use them, sure!"


I imagine most companies would have the same attitude. Speaking for myself (Realitone), I don't even mind if your wife or kids use your copies _before_ you die, although I won't actually say that publicly (wait ... whoops!), because if we made that a public statement, then some bozo is going to twist that to mean he can share with all his friends, claiming we're all "relatives," what with Adam and Eve being our common ancestors.

For that reason, we have to write our EULAs in pretty restrictive ways, because it's easier to say, _"No problem, I don't have a problem at all with your son helping on your projects"_ (a real request I got from a working composer), but it's impossible to say, _"Wait, maybe our EULA didn't specifically say you can't do that, but you can't do that!"_


----------



## Quasar (Oct 25, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> This is assuming that you have been good and go to heaven. Then, you can just lean over and pluck your license(s) from the (i)Cloud. However, if you have been bad, your have an endless life downstairs in the basement bar, playing 12 bar Blues without a coda. Of course, the upside would be licenses won’t be a problem, but cold beers will.



Tough choice. I dislike "cloud-based" VI models, which could be a problem in an ethereal afterlife...

Marriage could possibly be a special case for "single use" licensing. I'm not a lawyer, but don't jurisdictions around the globe have various marital laws in which spouses are often automatically entitled to "ownership" privileges of the other?

And aren't we all really "relatives" anyway, descendants of Adam and Eve ?

In my case, when I die, it won't be an issue anyway because no one in my life has anything more than the vaguest idea of what my DAW tools are. A few of my friends who are gigging musicians know I use "that computer stuff", but they don't really know anything about it. One friend, a very good guitar player, I set up with a Reaper demo, some freeware synths, drum loops, a cheap MIDI controller and some very beginner-level how-to info. But he's never taken on the learning curve required and he still has no idea how to use it, though he claims he wants to...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 25, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> I imagine most companies would have the same attitude. Speaking for myself (Realitone), I don't even mind if your wife or kids use your copies _before_ you die, although I won't actually say that publicly (wait ... whoops!), because if we made that a public statement, then some bozo is going to twist that to mean he can share with all his friends, claiming we're all "relatives," what with Adam and Eve being our common ancestors.
> 
> For that reason, we have to write our EULAs in pretty restrictive ways, because it's easier to say, _"No problem, I don't have a problem at all with your son helping on your projects"_ (a real request I got from a working composer), but it's impossible to say, _"Wait, maybe our EULA didn't specifically say you can't do that, but you can't do that!"_



You’re a nice guy, Mike! @Mike Greene

My wife really loves Fingerpick, glad to know she could jam it if I croaked...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 25, 2017)

People, I don’t think software companies write these things to be that restrictive.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 25, 2017)

What happens if you take your recording rig back in time when you build a Flux Capacitor? Will the licenses still be valid?


----------



## Vik (Oct 25, 2017)

So - if a poor composers has some kids, and only owns a lot of iTunes and a lot of sample libraries when he dies, his kids who also is interested in the same songs and libraries won't inherit anything (unlike the old day where they may have inherited his analog studio or LPs or instruments). They have to buy the products which their mother or father invested in for several decades. Not a good or fair solution IMO.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 25, 2017)

If there is any doubt, just ask the company. Composers don’t know since they don’t run the companies.

The manufacturers, programmers, and owners of the music libraries are the correct people to ask. The rest of us are just talking out of our asses.


----------



## sazema (Oct 26, 2017)

The same thing what will happen with your money.
If you have family (or near family) it's legacy after you 

But you can make testament!
- To my wife: Berlin woodwinds and Spitfire Albion One
- To my sister: Berlin brass
At least, do not leave complete orchestral stuff to single person, instead leave sections to each.


----------



## Vik (Oct 26, 2017)

That'a fine (if it's allowed to transfer the license to other family members, which IMO should be possible). But if, using a similar imaginary scenario, your father has libraries worth 20,000$ and you have no interest in using them and can't sell then, I guess you're stuck?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 26, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> I imagine most companies would have the same attitude. Speaking for myself (Realitone), I don't even mind if your wife or kids use your copies _before_ you die, although I won't actually say that publicly (wait ... whoops!), because if we made that a public statement, then some bozo is going to twist that to mean he can share with all his friends, claiming we're all "relatives," what with Adam and Eve being our common ancestors.
> 
> For that reason, we have to write our EULAs in pretty restrictive ways, because it's easier to say, _"No problem, I don't have a problem at all with your son helping on your projects"_ (a real request I got from a working composer), but it's impossible to say, _"Wait, maybe our EULA didn't specifically say you can't do that, but you can't do that!"_



I knew you were one of the good ones. 

Yes, at the very least, some sort of "Decomposers Discount" would be nice wouldn't it. Although, if I ever have any kids I don't want them to be eligible. They need to earn those musical Stripes! Spoilt little brats. haha!


----------



## Raindog (Oct 26, 2017)

I wouldn´t like to pass the license over to my wife as she would find out then, how much money I´ve spent on software during my lifetime 

This is one thing though which is attractive with these composer cloud or other monthly paid schemes. You pay as long as you use them and no longer.
Regards
Raindog


----------



## robharvey (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll be taking mine to the grave, tattoo'd on my chest!


----------



## JPComposer (Oct 26, 2017)

It would be good to be able to donate unwanted libraries to schools or music charities.


----------



## babylonwaves (Oct 26, 2017)

i want the license keys engraved on my gravestone and my SSDs at the bottom of the mariana trench. on a more serious note, the "digital afterlife" is a general problem and companies such as facebook and google have only stated to deal with it. without distributing passwords to others before you die, it's virtually impossible to close an account for a death person.


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 26, 2017)

Possessions of any sort are actually only rented by us until we die. Once we’re gone we’re gone.
I want Daniel O’donnell tracks played at my funeral because.........I’ll be the one person there not having to listen to him.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Oct 26, 2017)

JPComposer said:


> It would be good to be able to donate unwanted libraries to schools or music charities.


I completely agree with you.
When I die, I would like to offer all my tools (softwares and libraries) for educational purposes. I hope this is not a big request.


----------



## higgs (Oct 26, 2017)

sazema said:


> At least, do not leave complete orchestral stuff to single person, instead leave sections to each.


I took it a step further.

My will states that "To my wife, I leave the flautando articulations from Albion 2 and the best articulations from all Spitfire and Cinematic Studio libraries. To my (fucking jerk) brother, I leave only the Bartok pizzicato and overblown flute articulations within one whole-step above and below the root note of his choice from all cinematic drum libraries."

It's a bit complicated, but I expect they can sort it out with the developers - I don't care, at that point I'm dead, so...


----------



## sazema (Oct 26, 2017)

higgs said:


> I took it a step further.
> 
> My will states that "To my wife, I leave the flautando articulations from Albion 2 and the best articulations from all Spitfire and Cinematic Studio libraries. To my (fucking jerk) brother, I leave only the Bartok pizzicato and overblown flute articulations within one whole-step above and below the root note of his choice from all cinematic drum libraries."
> 
> It's a bit complicated, but I expect they can sort it out with the developers - I don't care, at that point I'm dead, so...



Exactly


----------



## JPQ (Oct 26, 2017)

To me is silly make them different thing devopers who think samples are different dont fully understand coding i bet. i dont understand fully for example mixing and violin playing for example but i think coding is similar skill nothing easier but different things needd. i hope someday eu understands and needs allowing reselling ALL libraries.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 7, 2017)

I have been pondering this same question for the last few months. I have two children. Neither are currently interested in Audio Composition or production, but what if they changed their mind when I died. I was under the impression that since most are license to me, they would be using it illegally if I died. (In my scenario I even had my son writing a hit song and Eric Persing from Spectrasonics writing him to ask about his license . Yes a very overactive imagination I know  )
rsp


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Nov 7, 2017)




----------

